# Taking my Mexican-purchased car to the U.S.?



## lvn2laugh

Hello,

does anyone have experience (or advice) for taking a used car (2007 Honda CRV) to the United States? I bought the car here in GDL and I LOVE it. I'm planning to return to the United States later this year (to live) and am considering taking the car with me - specifically to California. The car is completely legal and registered here in Jalisco. I know about California registration and insurance requirements as well as smog. Just looking for any experience about importing a car to the United States. I would also like to drive it with some of my stuff that I don't want to ship or transport by other means.

Thank you!


----------



## TundraGreen

lvn2laugh said:


> Hello,
> 
> does anyone have experience (or advice) for taking a used car (2007 Honda CRV) to the United States? I bought the car here in GDL and I LOVE it. I'm planning to return to the United States later this year (to live) and am considering taking the car with me - specifically to California. The car is completely legal and registered here in Jalisco. I know about California registration and insurance requirements as well as smog. Just looking for any experience about importing a car to the United States. I would also like to drive it with some of my stuff that I don't want to ship or transport by other means.
> 
> Thank you!


Since no one more knowledgeable has responded yet, I will give you my two cents. I am under the impression that importing a car into the US was very difficult and expensive. It has to be modified to meet US smog requirements. I remember a figure of $10,000 usd to make the mods required. An exception was picking up a car in Europe that is built for the US, driving it for awhile, then importing it as a used vehicle. Some people have done this by combining a vacation with acquiring a new BMW in Germany. As I implied in the first sentence, this is just hearsay. I have not tried to do what you are asking about.


----------



## circle110

I don't have experience either but here is a link that explains the issues involved:
Importing a Motor Vehicle into the U.S.

It sounds complicated and potentially expensive to me. Since Hondas are generally cheaper in the US than in Mexico, why don't you just sell it here and buy another once you arrive in the US?

I have a Honda Accord (US) and I can't tell you how many times I have had people here in Mexico come up to me on the street and offer to buy it. Obviously, I can't sell it but I'll bet that you'll have no problem getting a good price for the vehicle in Mexico since there is clearly a demand.


----------

